# Game Thread: Tuesday Jan. 30 vs. Celtics



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (23-21) - Boston Celtics (12-31)*

*Time*: 7:0 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Troy Murphy*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 - Sprained Shoulder

 - Abdomen

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.4
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.4
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.3
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.6 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.03
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 69
*FT%* - Ike Diogu 81.3
*3PT%* - Danny Granger 39.7










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Delonte West | Gerald Green | Ryan Gomes | Al Jefferson | Kendrick Perkins*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Wally Szczerbiak | Rajon Rondo | Sebastian Telfair*

*Injuries*

 Back Surgery 

 Left Foot Stress Reaction 

 Torn Knee Ligaments 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Paul Pierce 26.6
*Rebounds* - Al Jefferson 10.3
*Assists *- Paul Pierce 4.3
*Steals *- Tony Allen 1.48
*Blocks* - Theo Ratliff 1.5
*FG% * - Tony Allen 51.4
*FT%* - Wally Szczerbiak 89.7
*3PT%* - Allan Ray 41



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 13-7
Road: 10-14
Overall: 23-21 (4th in Central, 6th in East, 13th in NBA)

Boston Celtics
Home: 4-17
Road: 8-14
Overall: 12-29 (5th in Atlantic, 15th in East, 29th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 23.5 ppg in last 2 games*








*- 18.3 ppg in last 3 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs. Al Jefferson

Games vs. Celtics this year:

Celtics 114 Pacers 88

Pacers 95 Celtics 87

Average Score:

Celtics- 100.5
Pacers- 91.5

Prediction:

Pacers 103
Celtics 92


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 101
Celtics 94


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

il be rootin for the pacers this time

Pacers 105
Celtics 89

YaY post #100, got awile to catch up with you though


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pacers gotta win this one...most of their best players are hurt! 105-94 Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This should and betta be an ugly blowout!!!...

Indy 107 - C's 86


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Maybe the weakest team in the League. It's gonna be a very sad and disappointing night if the Pacers do not win. Boston has almost no theats and their defense is as weak as they get. I think a few players will have big games, Granger, Murphy, Daniels and O'Neal. 

Pacers 104
Boston 89


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103-93 Pacers win


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 100
Celtics 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

2 fouls Dunleavy in 20 seconds


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Daniels out again.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Ugly start, 8 minutes to go and already in the penalty.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Ugly start.



Why is it that we always seem to start ugly, but then we pick it up in the 2nd. half???...That might work with weaker teams, but as we saw with Detroit, a good start is a must if we plan to win, or even make a game out of it...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice quarter form Tinsley.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

lets make some damn free throws..granger scores 34-30 Celtics 8:42 left 2nd quarter.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

perfect allen ray gets another foul


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jo is playing good.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Some nice finishes by Foster and Granger.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Murphy and Dunleavy are bad today.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

52-43 lead Pacers @ halftime.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Good way to end the half. Jermaine O'neal and Tinsley have taken over of this game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Murphy and Dunleavy are bad today.



Yeah none of the Warrior Boys showed up for this one.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Dunleavy and Murphy are garbage. Would it kill them to try and do something LORD HAVE MERCY. Murphy is out there play like a straight softy, he doesnt even try to play defense and every time they get a damn offensive board its because he doesnt time his damn jump at the right time.

Dunleavy just pathetic play on the offensive end, he keeps getting ripped and making stupid plays. 

At least we got something to look forward to with Ike. 

This team misses Quis ALOT. He needs to get healthy quick. Thank God for JO and Tins in that first half, we would be down 40 if it wasnt for their play.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

did you all see that pathetic carry by Dunleavy? :lol:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

i dont wanna see Al Jefferson score one more point.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Murphy is such a scrub, he isnt even trying.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Strange to say but we miss Daniels.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

haha Tinsley is going crazy.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

haha JO's airball looked stupid.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

20 point lead, this will be an easy win for us tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> 20 point lead, this will be an easy win for us tonight.



It betta had been!!!...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Man, what are we doing?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Whay can't we handle full court pressing?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

4th is ugly again, just like the first.

Edit: IT'S UGLYYYYYY


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

what the HELL are they doing out there? up 20 to start the 4th and now this?

cant even make a damn free throw

i told yall dumbleavy and murphy are pathetic. the pacers arent goin anywhere with these 2 bums starting let alone on the team


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie wins guess the score.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hail Yinka said:


> what the HELL are they doing out there? up 20 to start the 4th and now this?
> 
> cant even make a damn free throw
> 
> i told yall dumbleavy and murphy are pathetic. the pacers arent goin anywhere with these 2 bums starting let alone on the team



It's one game. Deal with it. Anyways...wow whatta boring game. Just brutal. Nothin to get excited about in this one other than a W for the pacers. The crowd was asleep hell even the broadcasters were having a tough time staying awake. Rick Carlisle better get on all there asses at the next practice cause everyone sucked. Sure Tinsley had 28 pts but everyone sucked. Nobody knows how to make a free throw...what were we? JO went 1/2 everytime at the line and Marshall just made me sick. What was he..6/12 or something...thats just brutal. Why did this guy get so much playing time? If your a bum and finally getting to play..TAKE FREAKIN ADVANTAGE OF IT! He didnt impress me at all. The announcers said "He's been staying after practices and shoot arounds to improve his game." Well he hasnt improved much cause he is just garbage. Speakin of Garbage...The warrior boys. After every pacer game i usually like to pick the GS Warrior of the game..seeing how they all played horrible this game it goes to Keith McLeod. Yeeeah...Keith McLeod. Ike didnt play much but when he did he didnt do a damn thing other than getting owned by Al Jefferson and Troy Murphy played like a scared 4 year old girl and Mike Dunleavy looked like he's never played basketball in his life. And thats all i gotta say about this crappy game..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

FINAL SCORE 103-96 Pacers Win


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> FINAL SCORE 103-96 Pacers Win




Too close!!....This should've ended up being a 20+ point blowout....I wouldn't condemn Mike, and Troy just yet, I mean they have helped us more than they have hurt us so far....and everyone has a bad night, just gotta make sure they don't make this a habit....Anyways glad that we got the W, but we need to come out with more excitement for our next game, and we betta work on our FT's as well.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

12,641 at tonight's game.... how is this possible in Indianapolis??


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> 12,641 at tonight's game.... how is this possible in Indianapolis??



The population is 781870 as regurgitated from 

http://indianapolis.areaconnect.com/statistics.htm

so 12641 equals about

62% rounded up...I am happy with that demographic


----------

